# Mein kleines Beet



## marco77 (19. Aug. 2013)

Hallo

Haben uns ein altes Haus gekauft,da ist ein Hof dabei mit einem Stück grün,da es aber sehr wüst aussah habe ich mich dem angenommen.

Hier ein Bild wie es vorher aussah.

 

Unkrautvlies verlegt 


 

Trockenmauer gestellt,Pflanzen eingepflanzt und angefangen mit strukturieren.


----------



## marco77 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*

1,2 Tonnen gelben Splitt geschaufelt und gestaltet.


----------



## marco77 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*

Und mein Eigenbaubrunnen als Deko zu der Brücke.

Weitere Schritte folgen,wenn ich weiter gemacht habe.
Muss erst wieder paar Tonnen Natursteine und Splitt besorgen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*

Hey Marco,


----------



## marco77 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*

Hallo

Danke Ralph,man glaubt es kaum aber es war viel Arbeit.

grüße Marco


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*

moin Marco,
schaut sehr gut aus... hast Du doch bestimmt nicht zum ersten mal gemacht 
Um den asiatischen touch noch ein klein wenig zu unterstreichen,
würde ich wahrscheinlich hingehen und einen rotlaubigen __ Fächerahorn reinsetzen...
nur mal so als Idee


----------



## marco77 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*

Hallo Eva Maria

Um ehrlich zu sein,doch das ist mein erster Garten den ich angelegt habe.
Einen roten Schlitzahorn habe ich bereits eingepflanzt,über einen roten __ Fächerahorn habe ich auch schon nachgedacht,eine weitere Pflanzenlieferung mit Pampagras und noch andere Gräser ist bereits im gange.

Freut mich das es gefällt. 


grüße Marco


----------



## laolamia (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*

hi!

die holzpalisaden wuerde ich weglassen...die sehen in 2 jahren eh sch....aus


----------



## marco77 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*



laolamia schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> die holzpalisaden wuerde ich weglassen...die sehen in 2 jahren eh sch....aus



Dann kommen sie in 2 Jahren raus 


Heute wieder etwas gebastelt.
Sowas habe ich noch nicht zu kaufen gesehen deswegen hab ich es mir selber gemacht.Nach dem Motto einfach drauf los und das ist das Ergebnis.
hat so sicher keiner in seinem Garten.Deswegen Mega stolz auf meine Arbeit. 


Grüße Marco


----------



## marco77 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*

Impressionen bei Nacht(Leider nur Handyaufnahmen)


grüße Marco


----------



## Moonlight (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*



marco77 schrieb:


> Impressionen bei Nacht



Schön Dunkel 

Sieht prima aus ... Dein Beet.
Haste fein gemacht Marco 

Aus was hast Du dieses ... ja keine Ahnung was das sein soll oder wie es heißt ... gebaut?
Äste ... Bretter ... Balken?

Ist da in der Mitte anstatt einer "Holzschaukel" nicht eigentlich eine Art Glocke dran? Mir war so als hätte ich so etwas mal irgendwo gesehen ... 

Mandy


----------



## marco77 (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*

Hallo

Ja dieses Ding ist aus 25 mm Holzbrettern gebaut,keine Ahnung was da eigentlich baumerlt,ich hab das aus meiner Fantasie so gebaut,gesehen habe ich sowas noch nie 


grüße marco


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*

Aha ... aus Brettern.
Danke für die Info 

Mandy


----------



## marco77 (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*

gerne 

bekomme ich nen Bild wenn deines fertig ist 

greetz


----------



## Moonlight (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*

Ach jeee ... 
wieviel Jahre magst Du warten ? 
Bin ja noch nicht mal mit dem Teich und dem Umfeld fertig ... da hab ich für solche Basteleien aktuell nix an Zeit übrig.

Aber falls ich in 3-4Jahren noch dran denke, zeige ich es Dir sehr gerne ... 

Mandy


----------



## marco77 (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Aber falls ich in 3-4Jahren noch dran denke, zeige ich es Dir sehr gerne ...
> 
> Mandy


----------



## marco77 (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleines Beet*

Hallo

es ging heute weiter,ca. 3 Tonnen Steinen geschleppt (gefühlte 10 Tonnen) und die Umrandung fertig gestellt,dann noch 2 kleinere Beete angelegt in einem eine Wasseroase (solls werden)

Da wo jetzt noch das Pflaster zu sehen ist,da möchte ich Terrassendielen auf einer Unterkonstruktion verlegen,aber ob ich das dieses Jahr noch schaffe weiß ich nicht.


Grüße Marco


----------

